# Suite à l'article concernant l'apple Tv



## Solrac696 (21 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes, 

Voilà j'ai lu votre article et ayant vu que personne n'indiquait sur ce forum les petits soucis qu'à l'apple tv (3ème génération) depuis la dernière mise à jour.

Bon je ne sais pas vraiment si c'est dû à la mise à jour mais depuis un certain temps, je n'ai plus aucun contenu dans l'application youtube et la fonction itunes match ne me propose que les chansons que j'ai achetés récemment. Quid de mes + de 3000 chansons?

Tout fonctionne parfaitement avec mon iphone (4) et ipad (4ème génération).

N'ai-je pas bien bien compris qu'il fallait faire une nouvelle manipulation suite à la mise à jour? Ou bien c'est normal?

Edit: J'habite en Belgique, je ne sais pas si ça change quoi que ce soit mais bon...


----------



## Solrac696 (29 Novembre 2012)

Hello à ceux qui ont lu mon message.

Le problème est résolu je n'ai rien fait chez moi, je suppose que ça devait venir d'un problème de chez Apple.

Je trouve juste dommage qu'il n'y ait eut aucun message de leur part (si ils l'ont fait je ne l'ai pas vu).

Me voilà donc à nouveau content d'avoir accès à tous mes services.


----------

